# Baby Pigeon Disappeared :(



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been chronicling the pigeon baby in my blog  and putting videos on youtube and google video.

I woke up today and looked out side and my baby is gone! I definately think there was foul play (no pun intended)

There is a tree next to my fire escape and an upstair neighbor but I don't think any cats could get up to the fire escape.

I have seen a big crow flying around the last couple weeks though. There was a sign up a struggle in the can where the nest was because a piece of bread I put in it was knocked out.

I'm devestated!

Any ideas?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the foul play with the nest. Are the parents still around?

Yes, it is very possible that a crow might have done this. They look for vulnerable new babies and eggs in nests to steal. I have never seen a crow take a big baby before, I would think a cat would be another likely suspect.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Its so sad to read this.
It could very well have been the crow, they will eat nestlings. The baby couldn't have fallen out of the nest? I'm sure you check the ground underneath.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry about the baby pigeon,


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Mother is still around waiting....*

It is on a 2nd floor fire escape, there's no way a cat could have got down here, unless it climbed down from the apartment above.

The nest was in a metal bucket so the baby didn't fall out.

A piece of bread which was in the nest, is out, which makes the crime look like a murder. 

I will post a video of the crime scene shorty.


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Momma pigeon is still looking for baby at 9pm*

http://healthandfitnessrx.blogspot.com/2008/04/my-baby-pigeon-was-murdered-foul-play.html

I'm still sad, There is a video and pictures of the crime scene.

Can anybody figure out what happened?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

askthetrainer said:


> Can anybody figure out what happened?


Hello, 

I'm very sorry that the little family you've been chronicling has been dispersed. It's very sad that this little chick was a victim. It truly sounds like the crow was the culprit, I'd be willing to bet it was.

Crows are extremely intelligent birds and have very good memories. If you saw it lurking around on the fire escape before, it would have seen the nest and would keep coming back until it got the nestling. It would have bullied the parent off the nest and snatched the baby and flown off with it.

One of crows most favourite food sources is baby nestlings and birds. Don't forget they are also feeding their own babies at this time of year and the protein from the meat is very beneficial for them and their growing chicks.

It's the "ugly" side of nature for sure and it seems very cruel. Where I live, I have seen the crows doing raid patrols of trees. Once they find a nest with eggs or chicks, they don't give up and until they get what they want.


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*Your hypothesis sounds very logical*

but how did the chunk of bread get out of nest? 

The baby was the side of 2 of my hands put together, you think the crow could just fly off with it?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe a cat could have gotten to the area from the tree too.

Yes, crows in japan have been known to pick up dropped change and put it into vending machines, to get snacks.

I am not joking.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

askthetrainer said:


> but how did the chunk of bread get out of nest?
> 
> The baby was the side of 2 of my hands put together, you think the crow could just fly off with it?


The crows might have taken the bread, too. . .I'm very sorry to hear about the baby, especially when you've been watching him grow up. At least crows are beneficial to pigeons in that they do help scare off hawks. I hope the parents aren't too upset about missing their baby.


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*The momma and the poppa pigeon are still right outside my windows*

Is it not til next year when they will lay more eggs?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

askthetrainer said:


> but how did the chunk of bread get out of nest?
> 
> The baby was the side of 2 of my hands put together, you think the crow could just fly off with it?


The bread might have got caught on a toenail, been ejected during the scuffle, etc.

Yes, the crow could fly off with this size chick and even if it was only for a short distance to kill and eat elsewhere.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

askthetrainer said:


> Is it not til next year when they will lay more eggs?


Oh no, they lay eggs every six weeks or so! They usually lay new ones when the babies are about two weeks old. So there should be more on the way, keep an eye out to see if they make a new nest somewhere.


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*Pigeons Having Sex in front of Me!*

Good news, the pigeons have been having sex and the created another nest, this time amazingly right on top of pigeon spikes.

Why do they have sex right in front of me, they never land on this sign except when they have sex, and there are new different ones which do the same thing.

There are pictures and videos on my blog

http://healthandfitnessrx.blogspot.com


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi I checked out your blog and I see you're in San Francisco like me.

Do you know about WildCare in San Rafael? They will accept ANY injured birds you bring in, and will rehab them if they're able to, then if you want you can come up and get them and release them back where you found them. Or they will release them locally. If they can't be rehabbed they will euthanize them painlessly.

So if you find injured birds, take them there!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SerendipityCA said:


> Hi I checked out your blog and I see you're in San Francisco like me.
> 
> Do you know about WildCare in San Rafael? They will accept ANY injured birds you bring in, and will rehab them if they're able to, then if you want you can come up and get them and release them back where you found them. Or they will release them locally.* If they can't be rehabbed they will euthanize them painlessly.*
> 
> So if you find injured birds, take them there!


Injured birds, that cannot be released to the wild because they are handicapped, can still have quality/productive lives, many of our members have handicapped pigeons. There are rehabbers that will treat and rehabilitate these pigeons, and not put them to sleep. I have one myself, they make wonderful pets. Please find a qualified rehabber in your area for any bird that will be non-releasable. or come here for help.


----------



## askthetrainer (Apr 23, 2008)

*HELP 2 Future Lives at stake 1 more Day to Live!*

The pigeons which laid a second set of eggs under my fire escape have 1 more day and they're being evicted!

Picture of the notice in my blog 

I want to save them but don't know what to do.

Do they really eat their own babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

askthetrainer said:


> The pigeons which laid a second set of eggs under my fire escape have 1 more day and they're being evicted!
> 
> Picture of the notice in my blog
> 
> ...


It seems that you've got one of three choices...........either the eggs need to be incubated and the babies hand raised. It seems that you are not up to doing that? It is VERY time consuming for the first week to 10 days and there's really no guarantee that the babies would survive. They aren't the easiest birds to raise from hatchlings. However, you would have all the support and information right here at your finger tips, if you are willing to give it a go. Next option would be if any of our members here know of anyone in your area that would be willing to make an attempt at raising them. And the third option is of course just throwing the eggs away. The adult birds will be fine. Hopefully for their sake, they'll move on to a new nesting place. Do you know how long the eggs have been there? The problem is if they've been there for more than 24 hours, and I assume they have, there is an almost 100% chance that there are babies growing inside. 
I know this probably won't happen, but it sure would be nice if the new owner would wait a bit before running the parents off. Even if he let the eggs hatch and let the parents raise the babies for the first week or so and then someone else take over their rearing.................Walter is being a jerk.......


----------

